# Tacometro digital para chevy



## jeremy24 (Mar 15, 2009)

hola, tengo un chevy c2 y no trae tacometro, quisiera ver si alguien me ayuda con uno, ya tengo ubicado el cable que transmite la señal desde la computadora, solo me falta el circuito para traducirla a numeros en el display, gracias


----------

